# Sweet 16 for youngdon



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well Don you're only four away from 16,000 post, way to go. Thanks for your input, your humor and keeping us all in line..... :clapclap:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Again ??, actually I think he took longer this time, he travelled a bit more ( never made it up here cause I could have used an extra shovel man ), thanks again for all your hard work and making PT what it is today , not an easy task.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRATS BUDDY------BOY YOUR LONG WINDED---- :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats Don, hard to imagine what this site would be without you. Keep em coming!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike, Rick, Wayne, and Skip I appreciate that. I've shared a goal with some of you, to make PT the best site on the net for people who enjoy our sport. I think that we've succeeded so far. We've had our share of detractors, spammers, whiners, wieners, and complainers but we've also had (and have) a whole lot of good people, people willing to help others, to debate issues in a friendly respectful manner. I know that we'll continue to grow and to prosper. I've made a bunch of buddies here learned a lot and even found a personal *hero *so put your glasses on and git to readin'

For all you guys who just come here to read, thank you too, you really should jump in and speak your mind. No one will beat you up or treat you with anything other than respect here.

Here's to you making it to 6000 hassell, you've been here since the beginning too my friend. Congrats ! I'm sure Geoff will start you your own thread.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There's cake in the break room !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

16000 posts!!!!!!

dang Don yor fingers must be sore lol

thanks for all your input and help making this site what it is


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks YD, you have more character than any Brother could ever have.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's to Hassel too!!!!!!! Way to go on the 6000 mark. Your a huge cornerstone to the site.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

There WAS cake in the break room..... :eating:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

YD, I knew you'd get there before the night was over....LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed we do this often for Don. You really have a big part in making this place great.

Now point to to the break room!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's that way.

And sneaky...I type with two pencils held upside down, no fingers involved on the keyboard.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well for using two pencils,you must type awefully fast to ge to 6k posts

cake? i like cake wheres that break room?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Don !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> well for using two pencils,you must type awefully fast to ge to 6k posts
> 
> cake? i like cake wheres that break room?


It's right behind you !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Don! & Congrats to Hassell...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for all you do.....AND!!!! you sure do a LOT!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Gongrats to both Don and Hassell. 16,000 and 6,000, now thats some milestones. Keep up the great posts guys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Dances With Trees ! I chuckle every time i see your name now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you all fellow members, YD pretty well summed up our goals for the site and where we want to take it, everybody learns something every day and if you don't then re- read what you just read !!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

YD, I'm going to have to change my name to just Trees or you might chuckle yourself silly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Too late for that .....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for everything, YD. You always have an eye for detail and unique perspective backed by experience. Thanks to you and Hassel for being so free with your knowledge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Glen, I know I speak for hassell as well when I say that means a lot to us.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats hassle on 6000 posts
The knowledge guys like you and Don share means a lot to the rest of us


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, a lot of members have a lot of knowledge, if you speak - we will all listen.


----------

